# after update the samba. my mac can't connect to gentoo.

## MHL

Hi all,

 after I update the samba. and I try to use my mac to connect the samba.

it gives me something like this 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aug  5 00:50:03 tux smbd[15171]: [2005/08/05 00:50:03, 0] rpc_parse/parse_prs.c:prs_mem_get(537)
> 
> Aug  5 00:50:03 tux smbd[15171]:   prs_mem_get: reading data of size 2 would overrun buffer.
> ...

 

anyone has this kind of problem ? and how can i fix it? thank you very much.l

----------

## MHL

no one has this problem ? or I didn't explain well

well

before I upgrade Samba. It works well in Winodws and Mac, 

but After I upgrade, it works fine in Windows. but not in Mac

so I take a look at the /var/log/messages while I try to connect.

it shows something like above.

so, I have no idea what is going on.

if someone knows. please give me a hand.

thank you.

----------

## GlueSniffinEd

Same here, OS-X Tiger can no longer connect.  All of my Windows boxes still connect as do my other linux boxen and XBMC on the Xbox.  Of course, I don't know enough to fix it myself so I am stuck waiting for a solution as well.

----------

## Vlurk

Same problem for me too.  :Sad:  Oh well, I'll use sftp/scp for the time being.

[EDIT]

Interestingly enough, I can logon to smbd from Mac OS X (10.4.2) using CLI:

```
smbclient -U Guest //192.168.1.1/ftp Guest
```

But it really looks like it is impossible to mount a smb share from the Finder.

[EDIT2]

It also work if you mount your samba share via CLI:

```
mount_smbfs //Guest@192.168.1.1/ftp ~/test/
```

It really means the problem is somewhere with Apple's Finder.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vlurk

That's it! Here's your solution: just mount your samba share using command line interface for the time being!

On your Mac:

1- Make a directory with the name of your share inside your home directory.

```
mkdir ~/share
```

2- Mount using mount_smbfs

```
mount_smbfs //Guest@192.168.1.1/ftp ~/share/
```

3- Enter your password when it ask for it (replace Guest in the precedent command by your smbd registered username if you need to).

Voilà! And the better part is that the Finder will recognize the mounted share and make a shortcut for it, just like if it was mounted using the Finder itself!  :Very Happy: 

Well, it seems like I won't have to use sftp/scp : a simple command line will do!  :Smile: 

----------

## MHL

when i try to use shell

it give me 

```

mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

mount_smbfs: 4 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

mount_smbfs: 4 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

```

any more though?

[edit]

after reboot my powerbook, it works now.

thanks for your help

----------

## olt

some problems here. any solutions?

----------

## GlueSniffinEd

Ok, heres my clunky but workable method.

Open the Applescript editor and create a script in this format:

tell application "Finder"

	mount volume "smb://WORKGROUP;username:password@servername/sharename"

end tell

Compile it then save it as an application, uncheck 'startup screen' to make it silent.  Double click it and your SMB/CIFS share should be auto-magically mounted.

----------

## tparker

So this is yet another example of open source developers (or is it just Gentoo) breaking something as a result of a new version release? In this particular occasion, 'emerge -aDvlp' revealed absolutely nothing helpful about the changes the new version would implement - so it was really very much a "try and find out" approach. And yet again, something is now broken.

This is one of the reasons I use Macs in the first place - nice UNIX subsystem and yet it's a co-ordinated development by people who care about usability issues. It's a shame though that XServes cost so damn much.....!

----------

## GlueSniffinEd

I would have to lean more towards the Mac 'Finder' implementation; all of my other CIFS enabled devices can connect to my updated Samba server just fine.  The Mac Samba also connects just fine when done with the Applescript posted above, it is only when trying to mount it using 'Finder' that I have an issue.....i.e. command-k.

----------

## ryanwinter

Has anyone fixed the root problem? It's annoying the hell out of me but I cant work out if its a problem with samba  or with macosx.

----------

## vashners

this may help solve some of the problems

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301580

it looks like you either have to enable encrypted passwords in samba or turn off minauth in mac...

another thing is changing security = user may do the trick

other then that... it probably is some sorta apple bug.. :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## GlueSniffinEd

I really don't think that is the issue.  I have always used encrypted passwords on my Samba server and I can still mount the CIFS volume using the script I provided above.

The error I get in my console is as follows:  mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

All other machines on my network can connect as usual to my Samba server, it's just the Mac that now seems to require manually mounting the shares.

----------

## plek

I also have this problem. I had encryped passwords and share level security enabled. The console.log on the Mac reported:

```

mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

```

After changing to user level security, trying to mount gives:

```

mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

mount_smbfs: 4 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

mount_smbfs: 4 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy

```

I don't think user level security, or encrypted passwords are the answer.

A quick google picked up a similar problem recorded on an NetBSD mailing list. Maybe this is one to send back upstream to samba? (Unless this problem is already fixed in a masked version?)

Edit: It was NetBSD, not OpenBSD

----------

## plek

Just a bit of an update. According to this bug report:

https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2973

...this seems to be a problem with Samba 3.0.14a. I'm currently emerging 3.0.20 (currently ~ masked) to see if it solves the problem. I'll post back if it does.

----------

## Gianni.Sax

Hi,

I solved this problem pressing APPLE+K and typing "smb://hostname/resource_name" into the dialog box instead of only "smb://hostname".

Anyone has got news about this problem?

----------

## Gianni.Sax

I emerged samba-3.0.20b and this problem seems to be solved.  :Very Happy: 

Great!

----------

